# How do you get blue jean stains out of a rough out saddle?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ouch... blue jean stains are notoriously hard to get out of things! I feel for you, but have no clue how to clean a roughout saddle! I would guess that anything abrasive would scratch the saddle along with the dye, so I wouldn't try that. Hopefully someone else can be of more help.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Um, you're out of luck  Be thankful you can't see the marks once you're on board.

I let my new roughout training saddle be used in an IHSA show in college, not thinking how everyone's black show chaps would rub off on the fenders. I may have cried a bit when the saddle was returned to me...


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

most rough out leather is nice grained leather that has been buffed with an abrasive. I would go to an automotive parts store and get the finest sand paper they have. May not take the stains out, but may fix up the scratches your other methods left.

good luck


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately there's not much you can do. Rough out is not meant to stay pretty. It'll actually change color on you just with time and exposure even if you don't get it stained or even ride it much. A stiff brush is all I've ever had the guts to use with mine. Riding in it is going to wear leg marks into it no matter what and once it gets hot, you have sweat stains from your horse. A stained rough out saddle is a loved rough out saddle.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't think stain remover will remove that, but sand paper could probably.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Try sand paper. It's also a good way of brining "life" back into it and a little texture if it starts to smooth out. Same goes for if you ever oil your saddle. Do not oil the roughout because it will turn smooth as you use it after. And if you have to, apply the oil on the underside.
You could also check out your local tack store for leather cleaning products, but i would try sand paper first.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you cannot get the stains out, consider restaining your saddle BLACK. When we did CW Reenacting the leather was supposed to be black, so when we used cheaper brown leather we had to "blacken" it. It is good for the leather and no amount of blue dye should change the color.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I read that a paste of baking soda allowed to dry will work. Apply. Dry. Brush off. Google care for rough out. This is an old thread but maybe it will help someone rose.


----------

